# router shank size



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

Hi I'm Donna and new to woodworking and this forum. I recently purchased a router bit it had a 1/2 " shaft all my other bits are 1/4". I can't send it back and I sent a lot on it. Are bit sizes interchangeable in a router or can I buy a piece for my router to let it except a 1/2" shaft? Thanks
:help:


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard, what kind of router do you have? Model #?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Donna, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
Why can't you send it back, 
if not, someone my be interested in buying it from you ,tell us type what bit it is.
No you can not use 1/2" shank bits in a 1/4" router, but can use 1/4" bits in a 1/2" router.


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

I be right back with that info on my router sorry I wasn't prepared.


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

Thankyou


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome, Donna!
On the bright side, you now have a perfectly good reason to buy _another_ router... 
The members will testify that you cannot have too many!


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

Hi I have a Craftsman Nobel # 513.174710, theirs also a router it their in the shed I can't tell what brand it is but the model # is QD 6802R it said its a collect size 1/2" & 1/4" but what's on it now would not take a 1/2" and it came with no instructions manual.


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

It's a Freud 99-036 adjustable you've& groove bit from (7/32" to 3/8")


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

D Rae said:


> Hi I have a Craftsman Nobel # 513.174710, theirs also a router it their in the shed I can't tell what brand it is but the model # is QD 6802R it said its a collect size 1/2" & 1/4" but what's on it now would not take a 1/2" and it came with no instructions manual.


Welcome Donna...

are you sure that's the model #??? 
a search gave me *0 results for model number: 513.174710*...
chances are a replacement collet in 1/2" is available thru sears parts...

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/brands/Craftsman-Parts?sid=MerchCraftSPDFooter


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

I'm sorry about all the typos I'm on a tablet and it keeps trying to guess what I'm trying to spell hopefully I'll look at my text before I send it out in the future


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

I went and checked again and that's what is written on it 315 174710


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

D Rae said:


> I'm sorry about all the typos I'm on a tablet and it keeps trying to guess what I'm trying to spell hopefully I'll look at my text before I send it out in the future


that's okay...
does your router look like one of these???

Routers from Craftsman.com


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Donna, it's a 315.174710, as oppose to the 513.174710 you posted on your first entry. Unfortunately, that is only a 1/4" shank model. The QD 6802R model, after a Google search is a Handy Toughest Router. Never heard of it before. But according to the owners manual (which you can Google Search for it.), it can hold a 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" bits. Probably came with 3 collets or sleeves. Check to see if that's not just a sleeve in the QD680. If not, it probably came with a 1/2" sleeve, that you may not have anymore for it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of video's that my help you.

Router basics
Types of Routers | Woodworking | Howcast
How to Use a Router | Woodworking | Howcast


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you install a 1/2in. collet and nut on this router?
asked 11 months ago
by
DLewis
on Mastercraft 10A Router with Accessories
2 answers
Answers
answer 1
No - it has only a 1/4" collet. No way I can see to swap out for a 1/2".
answered 1 month, 1 week ago
by
chezcraft
- Halifax, NS, Canada
answer 2
No, you can't install a 1/2" collet and nut on this router.
answered 11 months ago
by
Anonymous


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

You should be able to purchase a collet adapter that will fit your 1/2 inch collet and accept a 1/4 inch router bit shank. Try Rockler. They might have something.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Welcome Donna! 
When I GOOGLE the QD number, I get a 2 h/p, 1/2" spindle, Plunge router that is red and black. It is made by the HANDY Co. First time I've ever heard of it. But it will take the 1/2" bit If you can find the Collet that goes in it. Or remove the 1/4" collet adapter that's in it. Maybe....It may need the larger Packing Nut. (not sure that's even what it's called) You'll just have to make that call by looking closer to the router spindle. No luck on the owners manual, and the router didn't get too many good reviews on the Amazon site either, but you have to take the reviews with a grain of salt. Good luck and Happy Safe Routing!

TIM


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Donna
Maybe this picture will help you understand what you need or got.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Donna not all routers will accept 1/2 inch cutters, many come with changeable collets, that will take many different cutters from 1/2 inch down to 1/4, some European routers take metric cutters like 12mm which is .7 of a millimeter's smaller than 1/2 inch however in general router collets are 'imperial sizes' however if you router does not accept a 1/2 inch cutter, and many smaller routers won't, then you will have to send it back or sell it to a friend, among my many routers then I have a one that will only take metric and not bigger than 10mm, so in the past then I did get some turned down from 1/2inch so that it will fit, that is just not worth doing. Neville


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Donna.

Ladies are welcome to the forum. Hope to see some pictures about your woodworking projects.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Donna.


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

Ok thanks.


----------



## D Rae (May 31, 2014)

Thank you all for all the great help. This seem like a good place to learn a lot glade I found the site.


----------

